

Show HN - Random business from the INC5000 list in json (for business ideas) - chrisohara
http://random-inc5000.herokuapp.com

======
Kilimanjaro
Use this bookmarklet in Chrome for pretty printing json:

    
    
        javascript:(function(){document.body.firstChild.innerHTML=JSON.stringify(JSON.parse(document.body.firstChild.innerHTML),null,'\t');})()

------
code4pay
If you are a Perl user you can do curl -s random-inc5000.herokuapp.com | perl
-MJSON -e 'print to_json(from_json(<>),{pretty=>1})'

Just thought I'd try it out of interest. :-)

~~~
flashingpumpkin
Similarly, with Python:

    
    
      curl -s http://random-inc5000.herokuapp.com/ | python -m simplejson.tool
    

I've got the last bit aliased as `json` though.

------
keenerd
If you are a shell or Arch[1] user,

curl -s random-inc5000.herokuapp.com | jshon

Though jshon[2] is really made for extracting elements from the entire list of
companies in one pass.

[1] pacman -S jshon

[2] <http://kmkeen.com/jshon/>

------
WillyF
This is also good for job searching and client seeking--especially if you're a
web developer/designer. The quality of the websites of Inc 5000 companies is
astoundingly low, and I'm sure an enterprising person could do really well
pitching their skills to these companies.

------
chrisohara
Good for some quick business ideas..

If you're a node.js user, install the command line JSON pretty printer `sudo
npm install -g json` and then you can do this:

`curl -s random-inc5000.herokuapp.com | json`

~~~
AlexMuir
Er. Why didn't you just format it at your end?

~~~
Tichy
I suppose because proper JSON is not formatted.

------
steelaz
php -r "print_r(json_decode(file_get_contents('<http://random-
inc5000.herokuapp.com))>);"

------
chrisohara
Here's the code - <https://github.com/chriso/inc5000>

------
jasonkostempski
Is there jsonp support?

~~~
chrisohara
Looks like someone added it in a pull request: <http://random-
inc5000.herokuapp.com/?callback=foo>

